

Paymill, The Samwer Stripe Clone, Raises $13M - brandnewlow
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/07/paymill-the-samwer-stripe-clone-raises-13m-from-serial-rocket-internet-backer-holtzbrinck-ventures-and-new-investor-sunstone/

======
lvh
So, has anyone actually tried Paymill? Is it any good? It's being compared to
Stripe here, but how comparable is it?

~~~
dakoller
I use it (even when I cannot compare it to Stripe):

+: \- Focus on an easy to use API for payments on websites/backends, \-
support for subscriptions, \- sending money out to you once per week, \- a
light way to maintain customer data, \- due to the technical solution which
they choose (token contains payment data) you don't have to worry about PCI
and so on on your infrastructure.

Main point is that the setup is super-fast.

------
loceng
I feel the Samwer brothers are creating a lot of bad karma for themselves..

